
A website coding itself live - wasyl
https://www.strml.net
======
mg
Slightly related - a website that displays it's own source code:

[https://no-gravity.github.io/html-quine/index.html](https://no-
gravity.github.io/html-quine/index.html)

~~~
fragmede
For the curious, this is called a quine, and it's a fun challenge in every
language, to write on.

[http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html](http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html)

------
zawerf
Here's the guy he said he got inspiration from:
[https://jakealbaugh.com/](https://jakealbaugh.com/)

I think if liked those you would also like:

[http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/)

[http://worrydream.com](http://worrydream.com)

~~~
egfx
yeah, acko.net is awesome. I remember seeing it the first time a few years ago
and being blown away by the intro.

~~~
maxmcd
yeah, 2013: [http://acko.net/blog/zero-to-sixty-in-one-
second/](http://acko.net/blog/zero-to-sixty-in-one-second/)

just absolutely blew my mind as well

this talk by the same author is also great:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkx1aKv2z8o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkx1aKv2z8o)

------
larrysalibra
What's even more impressive than Sam's web site (which has been online for
years) is that he and his two Hong Kong-based co-founders bootstrapped Bitmex,
a multi-billion dollar company that handled over US$1 trillion of trading
volume over the past year with almost no investment.

When they launched in 2014, no one on HN cared! 2 points and 1 sarcastic
comment.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8750453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8750453)

------
pflenker
That is very impressive self-advertisement. I watched the whole thing.

~~~
jacob019
Came here to post my favorite part: "At this time, I am busy. I am happy to
entertain proposals for later work but immediate availability is scarce."

------
toastal
Why is the transition property prefixed with - webkit- only? Immediately this
starts off on an incompatible, vendor-locked foot.

Edit: seems all of the properties are Webkit- prefixed. :/

~~~
lol768
It seems to use the prefix for the browser you're visiting the site in (I see
-moz- properties). Fine, but I'm not convinced the prefixes were required at
all for quite a few of the properties.

~~~
STRML
It's legacy. This dates back to April 2015 when there were still some reasons
to use prefixed properties. Rather than list all of them in css - which would
have been ugly - I choose the one useful to your browser.

------
diggan
I thought it was gonna be like an experiment I did a while ago, a webapp that
can edit and deploy itself. Ended up with prototype[0] but would love to see
the possibilities in a more polished version, and thought this submission was
it!

\- [0] [https://github.com/victorb/self-editing-
website](https://github.com/victorb/self-editing-website)

------
sflanagan
Watched the whole thing - very cool.

------
thunderbong
This is really well done! Kudos!

------
artur_makly
v2 is a SaaS that builds itself. this includes the value proposition.

